# Clamshell ibook firmware update



## smithmdan (Nov 6, 2001)

Clamshell ibook may need a firmware update.

I read old reports on web of third party memory problems with update.

Has this problem been fixed by Apple or am I still risking a problem with memory?

Also , what is the lastest IE version for a mac?

I'm having problems loading some page (ie orbitz.com) . Am running IE 5 for Mac and can not find an update.

Anybody know?


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

versiontracker.com has the last Internet Explorer think it is 5.2.2. Check apple.com for a firmware update. Running os 9? Latest os 9 is 9.2.2


----------



## smithmdan (Nov 6, 2001)

Thanks for the reply..........I'll see what happens!


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

I have an onsite service for people in Lynchburg and southwest virginia. My rates are reasonable....contact me at http://macguru.biz/ email [email protected]


----------

